# Ted-A Movie by Seth McFarlene



## The Big G (Apr 2, 2012)

Link removed

I'm not going to lie....I'll probably go see this....


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Heh, could be a bit amusing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems like it might be kinda funny.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah my early College years , good times.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 2, 2012)

"What like anal?"

lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Anal is always good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Its convincing the girl thats the hard part


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Just tell her that there is a diamond up her ass and the only way to get it out is with your dick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

I might dig up a coal


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

That's the trick.

Every few minutes as you're building up to an anal orgasm the likes of which you've only heard stories of, you stop, present her a little lump of coal and say, "Look! I'm almost there! I found this coal...but, as you know, coal takes a lot of pressure and heat to form a diamond so I have to keep digging..." and finish off.

Then, when you cum all over her back you just say, "Looks like I hit a vein of some strange viscous liquid...like petroleum. I have to stop here, but I will run some tests and we can do this again tomorrow."

That way you get more anal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

my gosh that might just work


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course it will work.

This is a woman we're talking about. The dumbest animal on the planet (and I am counting malnourished, retarded grub worms as animals).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey now they are quite skilled in the sammawich making department.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

You could train a monkey to put a piece of meat between two slices of bread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

touche you bastard


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2012)

seems like it will be funny


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 3, 2012)

Why is Seth McFarlene using Peter Griffin's voice for the character? I don't like that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 3, 2012)

Sound somewhat similar to Peter's voice but you have to listen closely. It's more like his regular voiced affected to sound a bit tough. Sounds more New Yorker than New England to me.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 3, 2012)

I heard about this a while ago. This actually looks pretty good.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

so are we talking about a movie or porking your Girlfriend in the poopshoot


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 8, 2012)

^ The moveh. Not sure where the butt fucking convo came from...


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

read the top of the thread


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

This movie looks fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm seeing this shit as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> This movie looks fucking hilarious.



The part during the trailer about the speed round of trailer trash names was amazing. I was sold at that point. Actually I was sold when Ted ran into the bedroom and snuggled up under the covers. That sequence of events was not expected.

Seeing this on Day One, Motherfuckers.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 8, 2012)

hell yeah I'm there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Detective, do you give this your Conan, "Looks Good" seal of approval?


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2012)

Saw a different trailer on IMDB a few days ago and I am looking forward to this for sure.

The Peter Griffin voice does come out and that slightly bugs me :'( Someone else should have been cast for the voice, but since it's Seth McFuckstick, he of course is going to do the VA in a movie he's making. I hope someone dubs over his voice with a better one at some point 

Maybe I will


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Detective, do you give this your Conan, "Looks Good" seal of approval?



[YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]

+ 



=



And you know that's right, Shawn. 

/End Gus.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

who else is fapping to Mila Kunis


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> who else is fapping to Mila Kunis




Only to Black Swan and Family Guy.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

what about this movie, she's fucking hot


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Only to Black Swan and Family Guy.



As Meg?!!? GTFO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> +
> 
> ...



That's what I wanted to hear.


Now bring that big chocolate dome in for a rubbing.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> As Meg?!!? GTFO



the one who plays Meg on the Family Guy Porno is fucking hot


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> As Meg?!!? GTFO




Yes and then I bust my nut on your avatar.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> As Meg?!!? GTFO



Meg is hot in this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPW2ODorU98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Yes and then I bust my nut on your avatar.



I want you to print out my avatar on a sheet of paper, bust that nut, take a picture of "nutted on" picture, then upload on the internet for me to see.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks better than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Family Guy...


Porno....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Looks better than The Dark Knight Rises.



classic Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Only to Black Swan and Family Guy.





MajorThor said:


> As Meg?!!? GTFO





Rukia said:


> Looks better than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 10, 2012)

I am kind of interested in this, possibly because the bear reminds me of Wilfred a little. I like those character types who have attitude when you wouldn't expect it from such a creature. xD


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

It reminds me of my Snuggles Bear I got back when I was an infant. ( I still have that damned thing. ) Except, it's alive!! ( And a legit bad-ass. )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Snuggles Bear.

Still have.

MajorThor's manhood called into question.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 11, 2012)

at lwast its not getting raped like the one in robot chicken


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Snuggles Bear.
> 
> Still have.
> 
> MajorThor's manhood called into question.



                          .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Snuggles Bear.
> 
> Still have.
> 
> MajorThor's manhood called into question.



Really? The whole being a Thor fan didnt gave it away?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Really? The whole being a Thor fan didnt gave it away?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsZcoODKc50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Really? The whole being a Thor fan didnt gave it away?



Touche.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Snuggles Bear.
> 
> Still have.
> 
> MajorThor's manhood called into question.



I kept it because I wanna give it to my first bastard son.



Also, fuck you guise.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I kept it because I wanna give it to my first bastard son.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck you guise.



should of used my bitch slapping fuck you pic


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

You're right, what was I thinking?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> You're right, what was I thinking?


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2012)

*Ted (Seth Macfarlane, Mark Wahlberg)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojdpYuEJOJ4[/YOUTUBE]​
Midnight showing of it 

and I'm going to see it tomorrow


Looks pretty good. 

Also please for the love of god don't tell me people won't see it cuz they think Seth Macfarlane is a hack.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 28, 2012)

Macfarlane is lower than a hack. He's a talentless piece of shit who has made millions off all the product-sponge cunts who slurp up the most redundant attempts at political satire. I imagine the same people who will actually go see this piece of trash are those who line up for Dane Cook tickets... or sit down and watch that awful Jon Cryer fella in Two and a Half Retards.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

looks funny i will go see it tomorrow


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2012)

Seems to be hilarious.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

@Gabe and Linkdarkside  

@Tetra Vaal


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Not really interested in this movie, a bit too silly for my tastes.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Since I'm a fan of Family Guy I probably will watch this movie eventually.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojdpYuEJOJ4[/YOUTUBE]​
> Midnight showing of it
> 
> and I'm going to see it tomorrow
> ...





TetraVaal said:


> Macfarlane is lower than a hack. He's a talentless piece of shit who has made millions off all the product-sponge cunts who slurp up the most redundant attempts at political satire. I imagine the same people who will actually go see this piece of trash are those who line up for Dane Cook tickets... or sit down and watch that awful Jon Cryer fella in Two and a Half Retards.



I knew Tetra would have something to say about it and boom a few scrolls down and I was right. Film looks slightly amusing but they are asking for trouble when they stated things like funniest movie of all time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2012)

lol I wonder if Tetra ever do something because it's fun not just because it has some kind of deep meaning to it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Macfarlane is lower than a hack. He's a talentless piece of shit who has made millions off all the product-sponge cunts who slurp up the most redundant attempts at political satire. I imagine the same people who will actually go see this piece of trash are those who line up for Dane Cook tickets... or sit down and watch that awful Jon Cryer fella in Two and a Half Retards.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

@Tetra 

U mad

I just came back from seeing the film and IT IS FUCKING HILARIOUS.

I'd give it a 7.9 out of 10

Had some Family Guy feel to it but other than it paves it's own path away from FG. A much better one as well.

For anyone wanting to see a good comedy film this summer I'd recommend "Ted" over crap like "That's my boy", "The dictator" and etc.


----------



## martryn (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't care about the names attached to it.  I like the concept of the film.  Talking teddy bear?  Yeah, I'll see it tomorrow.

My take on Family Guy is that it's overrated shit, but it can still be entertaining.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww fuck it I'm changing my rating to 8 out of 10. The premise of a film with "those two guys" is awesome. It was like a more well done live action Garfield(which I saw in theaters).


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2012)

Tetra seems to hate fun :/


I will probably end up going to see this. I am a Family Guy fan. I can agree with those who call it overrated for sure, but it is still fun to watch. This seems like it will be of similar value.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Macfarlane is lower than a hack. He's a talentless piece of shit who has made millions off all the product-sponge cunts who slurp up the most redundant attempts at political satire. I imagine the same people who will actually go see this piece of trash are those who line up for Dane Cook tickets... or sit down and watch that awful Jon Cryer fella in Two and a Half Retards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2012)

You guys just dont understand Tetras anger at the things people like  .

Maybe I will check it out just for Mila.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

Danger Doom

she is fine as fuck in the movie.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> Danger Doom
> 
> she is fine as fuck in the movie.



Better than Friends with Benefits (not mean story/plot wise meaning Mila shots).


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought she looked best in Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Haven't seen this yet though.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 29, 2012)

movie was awesome....that its all


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

Movie "Ted" has a 68% on rottentomatoes 



Not bad


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2012)

Im not a big Family Guy person. It was at its best during the first few seasons, where Seth didn't rely too much on gross-out gags. Nor do I care for his other shows.

But I thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

could not see it today was to tired after work i will go tomorrow my friend went and said it was funny


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

@MartialHorror

Eh, Seth doesn't seem to use gross out gags that much in recent seasons more like more usages of stuff like the F-bomb.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 29, 2012)

It was quite good, best comedy I've seen in quite a while. Though really I've only seen 21 Jump Street (also pretty good) and Dictator in the last year or so.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 6, 2012)

*Ted*

Let's talk about this shit. Didn't see a thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2012)

Will he ever meet the mother?


----------



## Distance (Aug 6, 2012)

Saw it a few weeks before it came out in the cinemas with a friend. A few laughs here and there, but nothing that made it stand out from anything else I've seen from Seth MacFarlane to be honest.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2012)

like it was funny


----------



## mali (Aug 6, 2012)

Glancing at the trailers, it seems like the Hangover with a 100% more stuffed animal.

Not sure if want.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

The movie gave me a few laughs but overall it wasn't anything truly special.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2012)

It was pretty funny, but I'm just a sucker for over-the-top immature comedies. 

The conversation about women from Boston and the Flash introduction alone make the movie worth a watch.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 6, 2012)

Shit was hilarious, threw shit at everyone so no one can feel offended. Just disliked the cliched ending. Worth watching for a few laughs. 7-7.5/10


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 6, 2012)

It was 1000 times better than some shit Adam Sandler or Tyler Perry movie, that's for sure. It was a good movie and it provided plenty of laughs. I don't believe it's necessarily worth spending money on a movie ticket, though.


----------

